# Changing states with uber primary income



## Scubasteve (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm currently doing uber in the Seattle area. I'm moving to las Vegas at the end of February. Are they going to need to run a new background check? Because it took 6 weeks in Vegas for uber to process my dad's background check. Also would I have to change my license and registrations to Nevada before I can start. I don't want to move to a new state and have to wait to months to start working, that would destroy my savings.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes, it will be like starting from scratch. You'll need to update your insurance, registration and license.

You won't be allowed to operate an out of state vehicle with out of state license in a new state.

That would be dumb, sir.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I would think you could move, then make sure you update everything (license, registration, insurance) before the first 30 days and then notify Uber so they can get your updated info in order to decrease downtime.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Most likely the BG won't have to be started from scratch. Most states will require local license, plates and insurance. However, best bet is to contact the Uber office that you are planning on transferring to and find out what their requirements are. I know of several people driving here with out-of-state license plates; but this probably varies from state to state ... check with the Vegas Uber office to see what their requirements are ... any comments from UP members on this topic are purely WAG.


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

Destroy your savings by not working for uber for a few months? Shouldn't it be wiser to find an actual hourly job? What happens when your car dies or needs expensive repairs? 

I suppose if your dad is footing most of the car expenses and your just profiteering from that, then all is good. Just contact your local office and give Vegas office a call to notify them. They should tell you all the information you need for UBER.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I drive between Atlanta, GA and Jacksonville, FL frequently to see family. I can turn my app on in Jacksonville and accept pings with no issues. Just saying.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Stop trying to make Uber a career. I can't believe you would post this for all to see.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Stop trying to make Uber a career. I can't believe you would post this for all to see.


Don't mind this dude, his message is true just in a not so professional presentation. I think someone put sand in his Vaseline.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I in no way want to see this guy mive to Vegas to pursue his Uber Career. I needed to be as harsh as possible.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> I in no way want to see this guy mive to Vegas to pursue his Uber Career. I needed to be as harsh as possible.


I do not disagree with your point at all.


----------



## Emmanuel12 (Jan 6, 2016)

This is why Uber has become unreliable for part time to make any serious side money because so many idiots do it full time and moving across states.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I believe the laws are thirty days to transfer residence for voting, taxes and vehicle including license. Does Vegas have any of these TNC permits or licenses? Let Vegas know you are moving, soon and don't tell your current office anything.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

No matter what, you make sure you get another full time job as soon as you move there.
Don't rely on Uber or any such services for a full time gig.
If you want to drive for a living then GST your CDL (AZ in Canada) license and drive trucks.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Like so many people have said ... driving Uber should be part-time, supplemental income or mad money. If I didn't have another full-time gig, I'd first spend time finding a full-time gig and then drive Uber/Lyft in my spare time. Even the CEO of Uber expects that most drivers are driving part-time, that's why their biz model is to recruit as many part-time drivers as they can ... because Uber's plan is for all drivers to be part-time.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

UberX has always been for PT drivers. Especially drivers doing a couple of hours after work trying to get home.

For FT TNC driving gigs, drive UberSelect or UberBlack.


----------



## Ridesharedriver99 (Nov 1, 2015)

Scuba Steve you start from scratch. It will show you haven't done any rides and you will be at the new 25% instead of the %20 bracket that uber takes


----------



## Scubasteve (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm moving because my land lord is selling his property so I can no longer live there, all my family is in Vegas so it would be nice to live in a state with family. I'm currently looking for a real job as well. Uber is just a garranteed job so I don't have to use up my savings while I'm finding a job. My wife will be looking for work as well and if she gets a job before me I will stay home with the kids and only do uber on the side anyways.

Living expenses are too high in Seattle area for my family of 4


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

Best of luck then! Hope it works out!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Scubasteve said:


> I'm moving because my land lord is selling his property so I can no longer live there, all my family is in Vegas so it would be nice to live in a state with family. I'm currently looking for a real job as well. Uber is just a garranteed job so I don't have to use up my savings while I'm finding a job. My wife will be looking for work as well and if she gets a job before me I will stay home with the kids and only do uber on the side anyways.
> 
> Living expenses are too high in Seattle area for my family of 4


TNC and other driving gigs (AmazonFlex for example) are suited for people with inflexible family obligations like taking care of elderly parents and young children. Because these gigs allow almost total flexibility as to when, where, and how long you want to work.


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

The challenge with that much flexibility in FT ride share jobs is that your net income can vary. You can only work so hard at uber before luck takes over, praying that you meet your goals for that day.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Jvc21 said:


> The challenge with that much flexibility in FT ride share jobs is that your net income can vary. You can only work so hard at uber before luck takes over, praying that you meet your goals for that day.


We are talking about making the bare minimum, UberX making $8 an hour after expenses, UberSelect $16 an hour after expenses. All figures are for estimates prior to the latest round of cuts, also for when Uber fares for X is raised to about half way point, 90 cents per mile, in my city.

As in every gig, expect some, not much, hope for more, but don't count on more.

Satisfaction = Reality (Results) - Expectation.

Going in, if one expects these rates, chance of being satisfied is higher than disappointment.


----------



## Scubasteve (Sep 6, 2015)

I guess my biggest fear is that they won't transfer my background check. My dad who does uber in Vegas had to wait 7 weeks for his back ground check. He was certain he was just rejected and they weren't telling him, but sure enough he was allowed after a 7 week wait lol.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Keep us posted on the outcome. When you put it that way, I'm not so sure they transfer data to another office.


----------



## HarryA (Aug 11, 2016)

Sounds to me like these flex type of jobs are reality. With the proper vehicle insurance, registration, license, and residence there is money to be made. I may be changing my residency quite a bit and taking working vacations to places that are cool. My first stop will be cali., even if I have to sleep in the back seat for awhile. In my fifties and still living the dream


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

HarryA said:


> Sounds to me like these flex type of jobs are reality. With the proper vehicle insurance, registration, license, and residence there is money to be made. I may be changing my residency quite a bit and taking working vacations to places that are cool. My first stop will be cali., even if I have to sleep in the back seat for awhile. In my fifties and still living the dream


Living the dream until you get one of those pax or an accident or realize how much it's costing. The dream, might not be reality.


----------

